# Mk3 Jetta Radio wiring ???



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone have any idea what the 2 circled wires are for? One is red/brown, and one is brown/white......where/ how would these be used with an aftermarket deck?


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Those were attached to your radio? I didn;t have them on mine. 

Maybe these help. Don;t know which radio/Modelyear you have so here's all of them. From Dan Reed's Page. he has a lot more audio info on there also. 

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/campingart/jettatech/audio/baseradio.jpg 
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/campingart/jettatech/audio/boseaudio.jpg 
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/campingart/jettatech/audio/obdIIbase.jpg


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

Not sure if they were attached or not, or what they are for...bought the car like this. I didn't see them on any of the schematics either


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't think you would need them then. Do you have a harness adapter for your new deck? I really recommend it, it made my life a million times easier when I installed one. 
All I had to do then was connect the radio to the adapter that way I didn't have to solder in that tight space in the dash, the radio installation is just plug n play then. I used those wiring diagrams along with the diagram from the aftermarket headunit. 
The radio should run without those two connectors being connected, as long as you connect all the other ones (you basically need the constant and switched 12v, ground, two wires for each speakerset, I think that's it. 

About those other two wires, I wonder if they are for some illuminations in the dash? Do all those still work? Is there anything else that was removed from the car?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

you don't need them. just the black and brown harness with the 70-1784


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I have an aftermarket harness, I was just wondering what they were for.....even if not for the stereo.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

veedublvr805 said:


> Yeah, I have an aftermarket harness, I was just wondering what they were for.....even if not for the stereo.


I can't really tell but it appears that both wires are brown. Brown, in european factory wiring, is typically ground (-). I've done a ton of these cars with Bose, without Bose, etc. Never seen these. I don't think it is anything to be concerned about.


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

One is Brown with red stripe, and One is brown with white stripe.....the brown/red wire appears to have been a part of the factory radio harness


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

veedublvr805 said:


> One is Brown with red stripe, and One is brown with white stripe.....the brown/red wire appears to have been a part of the factory radio harness


Use a DMM and test them, see if they are getting power at some point.


----------

